
This Year in Robigalia - cmrx64
https://robigalia.org/blog/2016/12/27/this-year-in-robigalia.html
======
escape_goat
A visit to the wikipedia entry on the Roman festival of Robigalia [0] is
worthwhile if one wishes to discover the disturbingly elaborate suitability of
the name.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robigalia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robigalia)

~~~
nickpsecurity
Why did you think it was elaborately suitable? Just curious.

~~~
escape_goat
From what I can tell, Robigalia appears to be what he calls the "user space"
component of an operating system based on the sel4 kernel, written in Rust.
Sel4 is a "the world's first operating-system kernel with an end-to-end proof
of implementation correctness and security enforcement".

Robigalia was a festival of propitation for the god Robigus, or Robigo (the
gender of the god is ambiguous), a personification-type deity of crop disease.
A thematic colour was of the festival is red, and Robigo was also the name at
the time for what we call "wheat rust"[0], a potentially devistating crop
disease.

So we have both the prevention of disease (Sel4) and the thematic presence of
Rust.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_leaf_rust](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheat_leaf_rust)

~~~
cmrx64
Unfortunately I can't take the credit for the (IMO) brilliant name. For over
two weeks in ~September 2015 I was wracking my brain for a decent name and one
of my fellow students came up with it. Lots of great name-based tie-ins.

